# aufrufen



## kayokid

Hallo. In der Schule meldet sich ein Schüler, wenn er eine Frage beantworten will. Dann ruft der Lehrer den Schüler auf. ¿Cómo se dice aufrufen en español?
Vielen Dank! ¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## jester.

Según mi diccionario se diría simplemente "llamar".


----------



## marcoszorrilla

También significa "*Pasar lista*".


----------



## elroy

marcoszorrilla said:


> También significa "*Pasar lista*".


 No, "aufrufen" no significa "pasar lista".  Se usa para designar a alguien que quieres que haga algo, en este contexto, que conteste a la pregunta.  No tiene nada que ver con pasar lista.


----------



## marcoszorrilla

> *aufrufen,* rief auf, hat aufgerufen
> *1.* _den Namen eines einzelnen aus einer Menge zu einem bestimmten Zweck_ (_laut_) _rufen_: bitte warten Sie, bis Sie aufgerufen werden!; die Patienten einzeln, nach der Reihe a.; die Zeugen zur Aussage a.; die Schüler nach dem Alphabet a.; er wurde aufgerufen, in der Übersetzung fortzufahren; wie ein kleiner Junge, der, von seinem Lehrer unversehens aufgerufen, keine Antwort weiß Feuchtw. _Söhne_ 402; /_übertr._/



Link

Me refiero a esta acepción, quizás no sea aplicable al caso, pero creo que también puede traducirse por "pasar lista".?


----------



## elroy

A ver, que yo sepa "pasar lista" se usa cuando un profesor quiere controlar si los alumnos están presentes o no.  Eso no se traduce por "aufrufen".  Desde luego, _die Schüler werden zu diesem Zweck aufgerufen_, pero _aufrufen_ en sí no tiene ese significado específico.

Además, en castellano se puede decir "El profesor pasó lista" (sin objeto) pero en alemán no se puede decir "Der Lehrer hat aufgerufen".  El verbo alemán es transitivo.


----------

